# SAP Salary & freelance rate



## Doya

Dear friend,

I have more than 5 years as an SAP ABAP consultant and now is looking replacement in Singapore. 
Therefore, here I am looking for some inputs from you guys. :confused2:

What will be reasonable salary rate/ month that I can expected from employer?
Do you think 6k/ month is too low? or should be somewhere higher?
And if it is a CONTRACT role, what is the reasonable DAILY rate?

Appreciate if you can give me more insight where will be useful for me.

Best regards,
doyan.


----------



## BBCWatcher

We have no idea because you have not fully characterized the quality and duration of your professional experience.

If you were a pizza chef, does your total professional experience consist of 5 years working at Pizza Hut or 5 years as the head pizzaiolo at New York City's #1 Zagat rated pizzeria? That might make a difference in your prospective attractiveness to potential employers and the salary you could command, don't you think?


----------



## simonsays

Doya, I am told it's about there, about 70K per annum !

There is no DAILY RATE Allowed for foreigners, Employer has to pay a fixed pay, and others can be allowances, or your Pass will not be processed

Are you in Singapore now ?

BTW, the following job description, is quoted between 4K to 8K. I am NOT a recruiter, I just happened to see this in passing !

· Interface with functional teams to ensure the proper integration of business processes and procedures and to provide end to end solution
· Work effectively and independently on assigned projects
· Develop quality code and its associated technical documentation adhering to development standards.
· Write clear program documentation, and instructions
· Provide SAP support including analysis, development, testing, tracking and resolution.
· Demonstrate high level of communication skills (verbal and written).
· Ensure current skills are up-to-date through research and practice
· Analyzing technical related SAP notes when it is required to implement.

Requirements

· Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science or equivalent
· 3-4 years of experience in ABAP Workbench, Object Oriented Programming, BAPI, BADI, ALE/EDI, IDOCs, ALV Grids, WebDynpro, LSMW, BDCs
· Excellent Programming skills
· Design and development experience to enable review of the development team’s work and guidance, as appropriate


Experience 

· Software Development Life Cycle, delivering functionality on time, on budget and to meet business needs.
· Providing Tech Specifications in areas of reports, interfaces, conversion programs, and enhancement
· Reviews and signs-off technical design and unit test results with functional analysts
· Development Experience in ECC, CRM
· Interested in learning newer technologies
· Strong communication and presentation skills
· Exposure to BW is a plus


BTW, I don't understand, what do you mean you are looking replacement?


----------

